

Arcade Space Invaders - ptwobrussell
http://www.computerarcheology.com/wiki/wiki/Arcade/SpaceInvaders

======
bluedino
This is a pretty good article, and Space Invaders is a very simple game (as it
should be it, it was one of the first!) so it's easy to follow without being
over-complicated.

>> The more aliens there are on the screen the longer it takes to get back
around to moving the reference alien. At the start of the round there are 55
aliens.

>> That’s 55 interrupts or almost 1 second to move the entire rack. At the end
of the round there is only one alien left.

>> It moves 2 pixels left or right 60 times a second. That’s about two seconds
from side to side.

This is a good effect and a lot of other Space Invaders clones don't get this
right. If you made one in the last 15 years your hardware was likely fast
enough to move 50 ships 30 times a second and you didn't have to move one ship
per frame. So you didn't get that weird wavy effect to the ship movements like
the original arcade version.

------
webdigi
Love Space Invaders, here is an HTML5 implementation that you can control with
your phone
[http://www.webdigi.co.uk/fun/space/](http://www.webdigi.co.uk/fun/space/)

~~~
ptwobrussell
Just discovered this JavaScript 8080 emulator with Space Invaders implemented.
Pretty neat.
[http://bluishcoder.co.nz/js8080/](http://bluishcoder.co.nz/js8080/)

